# بحى الواحة مدينة نصر 22 برج مشاركة بدون فرق سعر بنسبة المناصفة للطرفين



## Waseetk_Estate (9 يناير 2012)

بمدينة نصر حى  الواحة  المتميز بالرقى 
 مطلوب شركة كبرى لتشارك على 
 عدد 22 برج بترخيص بدروم + ارضى + 11 دور
 بدون فرق سعر 
 مشاركة 50% إلى 50 % 
 بجانب عمولة الوسطاء 
 للجدية فقط رجاء التواصل معنا 

شركة وسيطك للتسويق العقارى
 كبرى شركات التسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال بمصر والعالم العربى
 م/بسام الهواري 01003403468
 م/عمرو الوليدي 01068083588
 ت.ش 01144400104/01013555929
 ت.مكتب 24734245-00202
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
http://waseetk.egypt.net
العنوان : 4 عمارات المقاولون العرب بجوار أولاد رجب , الحى الثامن  مدينة  نصر بالقاهرة
المعاينة مجانية
نرحب بالوسطاء​​​


----------

